# my reds' new home



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

here it is. i was braging about it for a while befor i got it but here it is with my reds in it.
their will be more updates soon.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

nice red and tank! whats up with that big red eye, did he get in a fight?


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

very nice tank man i love it. that a silver dollar in the back ? good to see you have LOTS of filteration


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

the large red has had that eye missing since i have had bought him at the size of a cdn dime.

i have had the silver in the tank since i put the reds in their. and i added 18 neon tetras.

hey lector did your caribe and reds start out at the same size or didyou get them at diffrent times or sizes or somthin?

i think i may wanna get four 2" reds an four 2" caribe from aqua scape i just hope that they grow at the same rate i would like the whole schoal to be ruffly the same size.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

omg dude, your filtration









Sweet tank. That 1 eyed red looks so badass.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

rocker said:


> omg dude, your filtration
> 
> 
> 
> ...










aGREED


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

RBP7 said:


> the large red has had that eye missing since i have had bought him at the size of a cdn dime.
> 
> i have had the silver in the tank since i put the reds in their. and i added 18 neon tetras.
> 
> ...


nah i started off with four reds in the 75g. then i added in one of the caribes, which was larger than all the reds. been about a month and they have all been great together. then i saw another caribe and rearranged the tank to destroy territories, then added in the last caribe = 2 caribe and four reds







so far so good! hope this helps

oh btw, if you get four ps at 2 inch, and you have four 8inch reds in your tank, that wont work out im sure the baby ps will get eaten. and its gonna take a LONG time befor they catch up to your big reds, maybe try .(if you can get ahold of) 5-7inch and add them in

forgot to ask, how big is that tank


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That is a nice set up man and like your reds they are nice looking


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

How big is that tank?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Crazy filtration... do you drink that water ???


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

lots of filters u got there man wow. some big reds too


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

could the water be filtered anymore







awesome looking tank man and that red with one eye looks soo badass :laugh:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Great looking set-up!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice setup.....and fish


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

bob351 said:


> could the water be filtered anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He bottles the excess water from his water changes and sells them as we know as Aquafina.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Tank Size?


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

sorry to have taken so long to get back to you guys. the tank is a 220g. yeah i plan on getting 1 more fx5 to replace 2 of the fluval 405's. so that would be 2 fx5's and 2 fluval 405's.i took your advice and bought the boys is a new friend. hes about 6" now and i think hes a super red. ill post pics tomorow.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Great setup








Glass needs cleaning i guess..


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah i had just done a water change


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

so this is suposed to be the super red. that is what the lfs called im


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

great looking p's!


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks im trying my best.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

once again im trying to sell these fish so thats why im bringing this back up


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

That is a very very nice set-up mate and MMYYYYY GOOOODDDD, THAT IS SOME SERIOUS FILTRATION

AND its seriously hard to tell if thats a super red at this stage amate


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

RBP7 said:


> the large red has had that eye missing since i have had bought him at the size of a cdn dime.
> 
> i have had the silver in the tank since i put the reds in their. and i added 18 neon tetras.
> 
> ...


Do not order from Aquascape. You may get ripped off like I did. When you order, they give you everything you hear. When your fish arrives, it comes in fairly good shape but if any other issues arise, they do not want to deal with you. They did not pick up my phone calls and did not reply to any emails. I posted a comment on their site about the negative experience and they erased my comment a few days later. I'm telling you but its up to you.
Awesome tank by the way and I am impressed with the filtration system.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks. im now selling these fish and getting a large rhom. i will be getting rid of the 4 fluval 405's and replacing with 1 or 2 more fx5. expect big things from me this summer.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice reds and set up! What kind of sand is that it's very natural looking.


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

RBP7 said:


> so this is suposed to be the super red. that is what the lfs called im


nice setup....very nice


----------



## Ironhead (Nov 25, 2007)

Your pygos live like kings in there, well done!! Your filtration is sweet!!
Congrats


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks for the kind words. the sand is just play sand from home depot.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

bmp


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

still selling them for 50$ a piece


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

all eight are still for sale


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

this is not a selling section IMO....
Tommy


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah i know i lost all my pics and cam is busted so im just bumping it so that the ppl interested in them dont have to search for my pics. i will just "bump" it from now on.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

yes but it's not the correct section, lol  just save your pics on this thread and repost them in the proper section. i gess would be much better for u, if u want to sell them. here come people who want to see pics, not to buy fishes  
anyway, just do whatever you like, it's not up to me to say this.... it's just a piece of advice to u, in order to sell them faster, IMO
anyway i love your fishes and tank, i'm sad that u're selling them. Nattereri are wonderfull, IMO the best after piraya (in pygos family i mean). i shouldn't have sold mines...








Tommy


----------



## j0rrit (Jan 14, 2007)

nice tank is the captian one eye?


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah his name is captain ron.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

he has now been sold to a guy with 2 others. and regretfully this tank is now for sale.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

well i still have 4 reds left and still have the 220gal. regretfully im still trying to sell them and the tank because of lack of time to actualy sit and watch my fish is feeding for 5min and maintenance. so i decided that i will need to put off getting a rhom for a few years.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow you have more filtration that most town pools lol. If your selling these guys like pygolover said you'll have better luck posting in the classified section. No one seriously looking is going to be in this section. Bumping it costantly isnt the proper way either.


----------

